# Need help/suggestion with Data card or Internet connection



## maxmk (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello Guys

I recently shifted to my new home and requested a Telephone transfer  (with in Nashik) at BSNL office. Today I come to know that my transfer  request has been rejected as its not feasible for BSNL to provide  connection due non availability of underground cables and due to Rain  they can't lay the cables.

So, I am looking for a plan which will have same features like BSNL  UL250 Home (till BSNL lay the line) has i.e. unlimited traffic, 750 rent and 256-512 kbps  connection... I have checked Idea Net-setter which have 650 pm charges  and BSNL evdo which has rs. 750 pm charges.. any one else with more  suggestions... I can pay Rs. 1000 pm for Internet.

Looking forward to hear from you guys... its really urgent I am without  Internet from last one month *www.indiabroadband.net/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Max, reliance net connect plan starts from 400 for 512mb data plan, the problem is, all this data card dont have unlimited plan. reliance netconnect works gr8 for me at pune & mumbai in day time. but in eve or nite (till midnite) it gives speed like gprs..
before going for BSNL evdo check the signal strength in your area as heard if u r not in range it gives poor performance
I was in ur situation before i got reliance netconnet,


----------



## maxmk (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply vaibhav99

Today I have checked MTS and they are providing 3.1 mpbs unlimited at rs.999/- which looks quite good and they have good signal in my area as well... Guys.. what do you think about MTS?


----------



## paroh (Jul 30, 2010)

maxmk said:


> Thanks for the reply vaibhav99
> 
> Today I have checked MTS and they are providing 3.1 mpbs unlimited at rs.999/- which looks quite good and they have good signal in my area as well... Guys.. what do you think about MTS?




There is a FUP in MTS unlimited plan 15GB 3.1 mbps and beyond 144kbps

As u exceed 15gb limit u can recharge again to get 3.1mbps but it is not clear that 3.1mbps speed will remain for reset of the validity period or again with 15GB limit



*www.mtsindia.in/Delhi/mblaze-999-freeusage.html
Fair Usage Policy 


                                                                                                     Fair Usage   Policy: - Speed subject to MBlaze Fair Usage Policy which may be  modified from  time to time. MBlaze Fair Usage Policy is designed in  such a manner that we  continue to provide the best of internet  experience to all our customers. 
                                      Why a  Fair Usage Policy?


The  intent of  MBlaze Fair Usage Policy is to provide the optimum internet  experience  to all customers. However, very small number of customers use an   excessive amount of the network bandwidth, to the extent that it can  impair the  experience of others. MBlaze Fair usage policy will be  applicable for such  cases.
 
                                      What  happens in Fair Usage Policy? 


                                         Under the policy  we have defined fair usage  levels for unlimited data transfer plans and  needless to mention, the  usage levels set are very generous such that most  customers will not be  affected by the Fair Usage Policy.  On reaching the  fair usage level*,  the plan speed would be rationalized to CDMA 1x speeds for  the rest of  the validity period. If customer exceeds fair usage policy ,within   validity period and if his speeds are rationalized to CDMA 1x ,he can  again get  the 3.1Mbps speeds if he recharges with MBlaze Unlimited RCV  999. If he does  not recharge he will continue to get unlimited access  with CDMA 1x speeds till  his validity expires. Please note that the  speeds would be upgraded to the  normal speeds once the validity of  recharge will expires.
 
                                      What’s  the impact of Fair Usage Policy on data transfer limits? 


                                       We assure you that  the data transfer limits remain  unlimited and no change has been made in the  same. 
                                        * Up to 15GB  usage speeds will  be 3.1Mbps, beyond 15GB speeds will be optimized to CDMA 1x(  144Kbps )


----------

